# Indoor Poll #2: Fee type



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Which method would you prefer for fees to use an indoor range.


Assume the range is well lit, somewhat climate controlled with liberal access times maybe upwards of 24/7 access.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

actually, my answer is all of the above, options are always nice.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good point.. In reality I'm certain they would all be on the table.

Annual is easier to manage, but can't scare away the day to day people either.. :thumb:


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

*monthly or quarterly*

I wouldn't want to give an archery shop a year in advance, for fear fo the shop changing hands, or going out of business etc. But I would sure like to see some of our local shops discount "regular" customers. I paid $9 to shoot a practice vegas round one time last year (Once being the key word here- I did not pay it again -)).


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Which method would you prefer for fees to use an indoor range.
> 
> 
> Assume the range is well lit, somewhat climate controlled with liberal access times maybe upwards of 24/7 access.


Free! I don't pay to shoot. Shot when ever I want. Whenever. Well actually I do just not with cash money.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Yearly fee would be my choice... That's what I do now...


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Local shop with a shooting range 11 lanes charges $3.50 and he is open 430 to 9pm every day of week mon to friday. Saturday is 1pm to 9pm and sunday is 1pm to 9pm. Shoot all ya want to while you are there. 20yds only No Broadheads either. AC


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

I guess you could say I pay monthly........my range is in my basement.:tongue:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd say that they should all be options. Lots of newbs will pay daily, but maybe go for quarterly. Where the more serious indoor shooters will jump on yearly membership. You really need them all as options to get the most people in the door. I've also noticed, around here anyway, that the shops with ranges do around 75% of their business when people are in the lanes shooting.....they always need SOMETHING.:nod:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

The annual fee is the way to go as long as you set it high enough that it covers the overhead, including target maintanence.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I would rather pay as I go...I mostly shoot at home, once in a while I drive to the shop just to get some shooting in with other people around.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Assume the range is well lit, somewhat climate controlled with liberal access times maybe upwards of 24/7 access.


How do you upward of 24/7 access? Is there more than 24 hours in a day now? I must have been napping at work again


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

have your rates on a sliding scale with length of term
example
1hour 5.00
all day 10.00
1 week 20.00
1 month 35.00
3 month 75.00
6 month 100.00
12 month 150.00

alot of people would go for the 3-12 month terms and not burn up the bunks nearly as much as the hourly guys I'd bet


----------

